# The Vape Guy - Unique New Flavour coming soon...



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

This has been lurking in the shadows for what seems like decades, but soon an entirely new and unique juice will take it's place in the sun next to Milk Tart for the first time...




Who's hungry?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

@BumbleBee - Butterscotch Cheesecake - Yes ???


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

Max said:


> @BumbleBee - Butterscotch Cheesecake - Yes ???


Nope, this is unique, you've never had anything like this before, well not in a vape anyway


----------



## Stosta (2/8/17)

GET IN MAH BELLY!!! I MEAN LUNGS!!!

Ah I think I kinda ruined it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

Stosta said:


> GET IN MAH BELLY!!! I MEAN LUNGS!!!
> 
> Ah I think I kinda ruined it...


Dude! What happened to your beard?!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rincewind (2/8/17)

Stosta said:


> GET IN MAH BELLY!!! I MEAN LUNGS!!!
> 
> Ah I think I kinda ruined it...



Aaaand, now i'm not hungry anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Well, it's a Graham crust. With whipped cream. The runny stuff looks like caramel. So the mystery is - what is the brown filling? It doesn't look like standard cheesecake which leads me to think it's some sort of flan or tart. I would hazard a guess that's it's bacon and egg quiche. But... banting. @BumbleBee would surely never allow it. So we'll have to wait and see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Dude! What happened to your beard?!


Classic


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Well, it's a Graham crust. With whipped cream. The runny stuff looks like caramel. So the mystery is - what is the brown filling? It doesn't look like standard cheesecake which leads me to think it's some sort of flan or tart. I would hazard a guess that's it's bacon and egg quiche. But... banting. @BumbleBee would surely never allow it. So we'll have to wait and see.


Hmm, bacon and egg quiche, that sounds like my kinda vape 

This one isn't strictly banting, although this recipe contains zero carbs or any sugar. It's right on the sweet/savoury fence

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Ah, intriguing.


----------



## Andre (2/8/17)

Pumpkin Pie!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/17)

Always wanted to try your Milk Tart.Will have to pull the trigger sometime


----------



## BubiSparks (2/8/17)

Koeksister ?????

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

Cheesecake with Peanut butter syrup dripping all over
And a dash of menthol for those who need it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

Silver said:


> Cheesecake with Peanut butter syrup dripping all over
> And a dash of menthol for those who need it


Freeze dried Peanut butter cheesecake! That's a brilliant idea! I'm going to have to try that sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Always wanted to try your Milk Tart.Will have to pull the trigger sometime


You don't know what you're missing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

Andre said:


> Pumpkin Pie!


OMG! Who blabbed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Always wanted to try your Milk Tart.Will have to pull the trigger sometime



Am vaping it right now in the Billow v2.5 @SAVapeGear 
Although i generally dont like dessert juices and havent tried many I do like Bumblebee's milk tart a lot. Im on about my 4th tankful and thats quite a bit for me (given its not an exclusive device)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

I'm just going to leave this here but I tried All Gold's new Pear and Mango jam in the squeezy bottle today and this stuff is tasty. I reckon a Pumpkin Pie with Graham crust, whipped cream, freeze-dried peanut butter and Pear & Mango jam will be fire. And some menthol. For selected customers.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm just going to leave this here but I tried All Gold's new Pear and Mango jam in the squeezy bottle today and this stuff is tasty. I reckon a Pumpkin Pie with Graham crust, whipped cream, freeze-dried peanut butter and Pear & Mango jam will be fire. And some menthol. For selected customers.



Lol, @RichJB 
classic!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm just going to leave this here but I tried All Gold's new Pear and Mango jam in the squeezy bottle today and this stuff is tasty. I reckon a Pumpkin Pie with Graham crust, whipped cream, freeze-dried peanut butter and Pear & Mango jam will be fire. And some menthol. For selected customers.


Wow, that sounds like an amazing blend, but you forgot the anchovies and chocolate sauce

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (11/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 103854


Looking forward to trying some of this @BumbleBee ! I'm assuming it will be available at VapeCon?


----------



## Silver (13/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Looking forward to trying some of this @BumbleBee ! I'm assuming it will be available at VapeCon?



I think it will @Stosta 
@bumbelbee can confirm though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Looking forward to trying some of this @BumbleBee ! I'm assuming it will be available at VapeCon?





Silver said:


> I think it will @Stosta
> @bumbelbee can confirm though


Pumpkin Pie will most definitely be at VapeCon, from 0mg all the way through to 18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (13/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Pumpkin Pie will most definitely be at VapeCon, from 0mg all the way through to 18mg


I'm really looking forward to giving this a try. I keep thinking this can't be a good vape. I'm completely open to be proven wrong though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'm really looking forward to giving this a try. I keep thinking this can't be a good vape. I'm completely open to be proven wrong though!


Whenever I introduced this flavour to someone while we were testing this, I usually got the same expression, you know the one with the single raised eyebrow. This was followed by a debate about whether or not I could have my mod back or why on earth I couldn't at least give them a tankful 

You don't know until you've tried it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (13/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Whenever I introduced this flavour to someone while we were testing this, I usually got the same expression, you know the one with the single raised eyebrow. This was followed by a debate about whether or not I could have my mod back or why on earth I couldn't at least give them a tankful
> 
> You don't know until you've tried it


You will have a stand at Vapecon, yes?
I shall come raise a single eyebrow at you ... and most likely walk away with a bottle of this stuff.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/17)

TheV said:


> You will have a stand at Vapecon, yes?
> I shall come raise a single eyebrow at you ... and most likely walk away with a bottle of this stuff.


I'll have a stand at S12, the whole juice family will be there for testing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (13/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'll have a stand at S12, the whole juice family will be there for testing


Its a date! I'll pop by and say hi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## QKNatasha (13/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'll have a stand at S12, the whole juice family will be there for testing


Now I know where to come hunt you down...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/17)

Who's ready for some magic?




*Modern Classics - Pumpkin Pie* is finally ready and will be available in 0, 3, 6, 12 and 18mg! Swing by our stand (S12) at VapeCon 2017 and give this a try, you might just be surprised

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

TheV said:


> You will have a stand at Vapecon, yes?
> I shall come raise a single eyebrow at you ... and most likely walk away with a bottle of this stuff.


So I popped by to raise an eyebrow at @BumbleBee and his Pumpkin Pie.
It was an interesting experience but personally not my flavor.
He did however point me in the direction of his Milk Tart. Instant buy. Man this stuff is too good!
Oh and he also agreed that everyone needs a Noisy Cricket and promptly sold me his last unit 
Thanks @BumbleBee, was great to meet you  Thanks for the cap btw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (27/8/17)

TheV said:


> So I popped by to raise an eyebrow at @BumbleBee and his Pumpkin Pie.
> It was an interesting experience but personally not my flavor.
> He did however point me in the direction of his Milk Tart. Instant buy. Man this stuff is too good!
> Oh and he also agreed that everyone needs a Noisy Cricket and promptly sold me his last unit
> Thanks @BumbleBee, was great to meet you  Thanks for the cap btw!



The Milk Tart is awesome. I buy every chance I get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (27/8/17)

I now have Milk Tart and Pumpkin Pie - an Honour and a Privilege to meet you and shake you hand @BumbleBee - My goods were spot on and on the button.

So much was going on and I would of enjoyed spending some more time with you - anyway - you are a special chap and I enjoyed dealing with you.  

Those Caps - every pic upload onto the forum by the different Forumites - since yesterday - have all got an awesome Black and Orange The Vape Guy Cap in their pics - that is a very cool cap @BumbleBee - sorry I missed one.

Best Best Regards - hope you and your colleagues/Family arrived safely at home and chat soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/8/17)

This stuff is great, that's all I can say without sounding wanky. It really is a unique profile and I am stoked that I picked up a bottle.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

